# my betta situation



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

my tank has only been cycled since yesterday. i am uncomfortable putting another fish in it so soon. well, i brought home another betta on impulse, and got a 1/2 gal bowl for him. i had some room temp de cholred water that i filled it with.
i was thinking... can i put some water from my current seemingly cycled tank into this half gallon tank? would it hurt my betta in the 5.5 to do an un necessary half gal water change?
isnt it a good idea for my new betta i just brought home?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

doing a 1/2 gal water change is not going to hurt the cycled tank.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i didnt think so! i just wanted to be sure. it would also be the best thing to do for my other betta, correct?
soon i am dividing the 5.5 and putting him in there with another snail, in a week or more when i feel better about it


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

It won't hurt your cycled tank, but I also don't see where it would help your new tank.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yes i just thought of that ron V.
forsome reason i thought it would, and thought about it more, and realize only bad could come out of that.
nevermind this post.


----------

